# Inhaled insulin not dead yet!



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2009)

Although some companies have ditched inhaled insulin, it appears that one company are finding some success with it:

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/153301.php


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

well heres to wishing it will work for us all!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Although some companies have ditched inhaled insulin, it appears that one company are finding some success with it:
> 
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/153301.php



Thanks for the link Northerner , very interesting


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 11, 2009)

"light, discreet and easy to use AFRESA Inhaler. Administered at the start of a meal, AFRESA dissolves immediately upon inhalation and delivers insulin quickly to the blood stream. Peak insulin levels are achieved within 12 to 14 minutes of administration,"

Sounds good that the inhaler is light and small, anyone see the exubera inhaler it was massive. And then fact that peak insulin levels in such a quick time.
what I didn't pick up was how accurate you could dose, i know with exubera it wasn't too accurate.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 11, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> "light, discreet and easy to use AFRESA Inhaler. Administered at the start of a meal, AFRESA dissolves immediately upon inhalation and delivers insulin quickly to the blood stream. Peak insulin levels are achieved within 12 to 14 minutes of administration,"
> 
> Sounds good that the inhaler is light and small, anyone see the exubera inhaler it was massive. And then fact that peak insulin levels in such a quick time.
> what I didn't pick up was how accurate you could dose, i know with exubera it wasn't too accurate.


 
I think they get towards compactness and accuracy via the pre-metered single dose cartridges, does that mean you get a selection pack of cartridges so you can carb count or do you get prescribed 'n' units and eat to your units?

Somewhere I recall reading that the accuracy and absorption of this inhaled insulin was more accurate than previous attempts.

Sounds also through using pre-loaded, single shot cartridges like is going to be expensive.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder if they've thought about the scenario where, for example, someone is having a bad hypo - not unconscious, but needs assistance. A good Samaritan passes by, finds the inhaler and thinks the person is having an asthma attack and squirts the insulin in - result, disaster!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I wonder if they've thought about the scenario where, for example, someone is having a bad hypo - not unconscious, but needs assistance. A good Samaritan passes by, finds the inhaler and thinks the person is having an asthma attack and squirts the insulin in - result, disaster!


 
Oooh heck! Not nice! But then if they are single shot cartridges you'd only load when you were ready to use.. failing that have your hypos AFTER you've used the cartridge


----------

